# MINES R35



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

after migue had a long chat with this chap  at the recent Nismo festival

i thought its worth posting up these 2 videos that some of you may have seen on youtube

its about the R35 Carbon Parts & the upgrades they do for the 35


MINES did say to us to pass on their appreciation to UK R35 Customers who have purchased products via Newera (offical MINES distribution partner for the UK), as they appreciate your support in MINES becomming more of a gloabl company and hope that you are all enjoying your upgrades 

YouTube - MINES GT-R SPEC-V UPGRADES

YouTube - MINE'S GT-R SPEC V - New Engine Upgrade in Detail - GT Channel Exclusive -


Those who were on the recent GTROC trip, who visited MINES know how high quality their parts are

we do carry stock in Japan of all R35 Mines upgrades if required

(not the ECUs)


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

matty32 said:


> YouTube - MINES GT-R SPEC-V UPGRADES
> 
> YouTube - MINE'S GT-R SPEC V - New Engine Upgrade in Detail - GT Channel Exclusive -
> 
> ...


Having been on the recent GTROC trip to Japan, I can vouch for the quality of everything that Mine's does. Personally, I felt that their R35 was the best I saw in Japan from both an engine and carbon perspective. Add to that how welcoming they were (their President personally took us for lunch!), how knowledgable they were, and their fanatical attention to detail - well you really can't lose when you buy Mine's:clap:

Once the £ to yen exchange rate improves a little, I'm down for a Mine's exhaust to start with...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

they are a really nice team

their parts are not as expensive as you think 

even the exhaust ;-)

we have one customer who has ordered alot of R35 mines bits, i wont say who on here but you will see the results soon


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

How much do they charge for their overall engine package and what power/torque is it? They used to make a great package for the R34.


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Guy - the Mine's R35 we saw last week had just been finished, and engine prices were not available yet. 

I had the privilege of revving it and the response was absolutely instantaneous right through to the 5000 revs that they suggested I took it to. More like a racing bike than a turbo 6. Extremely impressive.

What I like is that Mine's don't aim for out and out sky high power and torque figures just for figures sake - their engines may not have massive power on paper, but because of the overall package they're probably alot quicker and more useable in the real world than others.

You can use this link to get to a .pdf that you can download for more performance parts info:-
Mines Motor Sports


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

just checked out the pdf; nice line up

nice canards!

what is the wing cover?


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> just checked out the pdf; nice line up
> 
> nice canards!
> 
> what is the wing cover?


The wing cover is a perpendicular lip at the rear of the wing. I was so busy looking over the cars when I was there that I forgot to take pictures! Perhaps our "official Japan photographer" Simon has a close up of it - I'll try and find out.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

was super impressed with what was said on the mines video. Attention to detail is second to none, and its the little details that make the difference.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

There are some photos in the GTROC in Tokyo section - I've also sent a DVD with 7GB of files to John, so more will pop up.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

they had a very interesting DVD for the R35 given away at the TAS 2009

not sure how to upload it though


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

so just how much is the exhaust then?


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> so just how much is the exhaust then?


470,400 Yen list price, which is about £3,200 at today's exchange rate. I believe you need to add 10% import duty, then 17.5% VAT on the total, and you get to £4,136. If I'm wrong about exact import tax level I'm sure someone will correct me.

Not cheap, but excellence never is.

As that other famous car maker Henry Frederick Royce said, "The quality will remain long after the price is forgotten".


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hi no your wrong from us

£3600 all in delivered roughly at the most

no additional charges, vat etc etc and il deliver it in person

we have one sat at the docks if anyones interested


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> just checked out the pdf; nice line up
> 
> 
> what is the wing cover?


If you click on Mines Motor Sports, then click on R35 GTR which is immediately under "Product" on the left you will find the wing cover on Page 3.

Why I'm posting this at 8am on Christmas morning I really don't know


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> Why I'm posting this at 8am on Christmas morning I really don't know


as its more fun than what's on the telly

R


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Guy said:


> How much do they charge for their overall engine package and what power/torque is it? They used to make a great package for the R34.


They haven't got a finished price yet as the car is still in test and they've yet to finally sort out what will be included in the engine package and how much labour to charge, but by all accounts the test one would have cost over £60k had it been completed for a customer


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If anyone wants to know more about MINES parts and developments you could do worse than ask the man himself! He will be here this weekend and we have arranged a meeting with Niikura-san. :bowdown1: 

make sure you add your name to the list for the chance to meet with MINES (details found here) as we need to know numbers. :squintdan


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Just to add found this today

Mine’s | Nissan GT-R News - GTRBlog.com

Looks a beautiful car. (Rhodri where are you!)


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Got sum, brilliant Q !!


----------

